# Old Tub/Shower Rebuild Kits vs. New No Lead Laws



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what the future holds for old, 3 valve rebuild kits and continuing production with new no lead laws coming down the pike? I'm speaking specifically about the Kissler and Danco rebuild kits as I have two old bathrooms one American Standard and one Kohler. I wonder if I should stock up on a kit for each. These would be for my personal house and not for resale.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

They are changing 90% of stuff to lead free its just going to cost alot more. And the lead law is just for water you consume not tub and shower valves.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

My interpretation was no lead brass on any potable water. The brass pressure valves, pump impeller housings, etc, on our solar domestic water heaters will all have to be no lead next year. 

I am just wondering if market is big enough for these kits to make the switch or if this will be the stopping point forcing future valve replacement.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

tub and shower valves aren't affected by the new no lead laws.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Micah


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolverine brass sells a good quality rebuild kit ( seems like heavier brass than the danco kits )


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Danco, kissler, ccc etc. Are aftermarket they are not original. 90% of the stuff we stock is original. We have replacement cartridges that go back to 1920s. Check our site out. You can email any of us with questions or pictures and we find it for you.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

lockeplumbing said:


> Danco, kissler, ccc etc. Are aftermarket they are not original. 90% of the stuff we stock is original. We have replacement cartridges that go back to 1920s. Check our site out. You can email any of us with questions or pictures and we find it for you.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


You seem to have a wealth of information that could be useful here, but an intro would be even more useful. Did I miss one?


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Well im micah I work at locke plumbing it is a supply house. It has been in business for 60+ years. I have been there for 3 and learned alot. There are 5 of us that work there and they know about everything there is to know about plumbing. Is that what you mean as intro?

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Basically, yes. Everyone is asked to post an intro establishing that they are active in the plumbing trade. Would be appreciated if you could start a thread in the intro section. Gives us a chance to haze you there.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> They are changing 90% of stuff to lead free its just going to cost alot more. And the lead law is just for water you consume not tub and shower valves.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


Are u sure ?? If its connected to potable water it has to be lead free. At least that's what I heared


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are u sure ?? If its connected to potable water it has to be lead free. At least that's what I heared



You heared wrong.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tub/shower valves are exempt from the new lead-free laws.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are u sure ?? If its connected to potable water it has to be lead free. At least that's what I heared


Just don't drink your bath water... For more reasons than just lead.

Lol


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Its not even "No Lead" it has to be "Low Lead" I beleive its .025%. Its already a law in California and 3 other states.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's just dumb. Lead free but tub valves. When the tub valve is basically contaminating the entire system


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah the whole thing is gonna kill us we have alot of money in stock that contains lead and we wont be able to sell it anymore.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Correction its .25%

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

lockeplumbing said:


> Yeah the whole thing is gonna kill us we have alot of money in stock that contains lead and we wont be able to sell it anymore. Micah Robinson Locke Plumbing lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


You might be able to donate it to Habitat for Humanity or some other charity that does plumbing for low income people. Most big cities have programs that the plumbing local and supply houses and contractors go in together on. You might be able to make a donation and get a huge tax write off


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> You might be able to donate it to Habitat for Humanity or some other charity that does plumbing for low income people. Most big cities have programs that the plumbing local and supply houses and contractors go in together on. You might be able to make a donation and get a huge tax write off


Could always sell to contractors in Mexico. :yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That would entail a lot of work. What's the legality of a ****** just bringing stuff across the border and trying to sell it?. I don't think there would be a big market for it, it doesn't seem like plumbing is a priority there.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

We still do not know how they are going to inforce it. Its going to be pretty hard and the low lead stuff cost quite a bit more. It cost more to make. Its just another headache they are putting on everyone.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

lockeplumbing said:


> We still do not know how they are going to inforce it. Its going to be pretty hard and the low lead stuff cost quite a bit more. It cost more to make. Its just another headache they are putting on everyone.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318



Sure we do, they will ask to see the submittal data sheets on the lead free valves you installed . Like Nibco is going to the white handle and Jomar is going to yellow handle with green writing, plus there will be markings on the valves themselves LF and such. City inspectors will be doing the enforcing here after January 4th. It's not going to be real hard to enforce, are they going to catch everyone that want's to circumvent the new law no. Are the contractors who pull permits and do things the right way going to chance getting caught installing older valves just to save a few bucks :no:, but you will find alot of those valves for sell on craigslist I bet . The older valves will still be usable on heating,chill water systems, irrigation and other such systems . The older threaded ball valves will still be usable on gas systems.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

We have lead free stuff mostly its just the packaging that confirms its lead free. Some stems actually have lead free engraved on them and some of them have no markings on the packaging or anything even though they are lead free as well. We have been converting to lead free stuff all year.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> You seem to have a wealth of information that could be useful here, but an intro would be even more useful. Did I miss one?


The demand for introductions is not only distracting, it's annoying, too. WGAS? You can determine if somebody is a plumber or industry related by their posts.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> The demand for introductions is not only distracting, it's annoying, too. WGAS? You can determine if somebody is a plumber or industry related by their posts.


It's the RJ effect :laughing:. It has made an army of intro drones.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> It's the RJ effect :laughing:. It has made an army of intro drones.


And where your intro?? Did we miss it??


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> And where your intro?? Did we miss it??


UH oh the Intro Gestapo has arrived.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Actually, I find the intros worthwhile at times. For example, I found out that Locke plumbing is in Knoxville. Considering a visit next time there based on his informative posts. I also know that RJ is in Ill., so his inspectors allow sanitary tees on their back in the dry vent portion if the drainage system. See. Quite informative.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> UH oh the Intro Gestapo has arrived.


And where you from and your background as per site request?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> And where you from and your background as per site request?


already posted it lol:laughing:


----------

